# To Drip edge or not to drip edge...



## Warmsmeallup

I contacted CertainTeed and their installation
instructions do not include the use of drip edge. I then made contact
with GAF and they said the same thing. Both of these major shingle
companies do not recommend using drip edge in their
installations. Why would the shingle manufacturer recommend this when the drip edge serves a different purpose than the shingle itself?


----------



## OUTLAW

Do you mean "not recommend" or "don't require"?

I see the Certainteed MSA handbook has many details which show its use.

I've been told by GAF Master Elite contractors that it is required for their Golden Plege warranty.

I use it because its the right thing to do. It also helps differentiate us from the lowball competition.


----------



## ROOFMAX

i use drip edge every job dresses up the roof and keeps water from blowing behind face boards. just about all the old roofes we replace where there was no drip edge. rotten wood .looooooks sooooon mucher nicer


----------



## Ed the Roofer

I use it on every job, with the proper style for each application. We use the pre-angled Gutter Apron Drip Edge for the eave edges and the 90* ODE with the hem that protrudes from the roof on all gable edges.

Others do not use it to save a few bucks and keep their "Bid" lower and others think that it does not look attractive enough.

I like the look, especially if I get just the right color.

Ed


----------



## apehangeralfy

Required per code here... it has to be lapped 3" and nailed 4" on center. Also gets a 4" wide layer of bull to bond the shingles to it so the wind can't get between the two.


----------



## acc

Code or Not, we always use drip edge on all of our roofing projects ! Approximatly 80% of the roofs that we ripped which has no drip edge, there were wood damaged around the perimeter of the roof deck. We live in a high wind area with lots of weather (Eastern Canada). Just seems like the right thing to do. Customers appreciate when you go the extra mile by discussing with them the reasons why you do so !!!


----------



## lab rat

For installing Landmark:Make sure
there is​​1⁄2" overhanging the rakes and eaves if drip edge is being​
used. If you are not using drip edge, make the overhang 3⁄4".
Thats right out of Certainteeds Manual, so if you want to be 
cheap make sure you do it cheap the right way.


----------



## robert

We always use drip here or homeowner wouldnt pay you.


----------

